# drive belts?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

which is the strongest most reliable belt for the mud/trials? i was looking into the highlifter pro series, dayco, or EPI severe duty. some ppl are saying just throw a stock one in.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

A lot of people that I know run a stock oem style belt on there brutes.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

For what machine, Grizz or Brute? From my experience there are three I would recommend. The OEM, the Dayco XTX, and the EPI Extreem Duty.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

OEM or Dayco XTX


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

grizz 600 and thats what alot of people are saying, the oem are one of the best if not thee best to run no matter what


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> For what machine, Grizz or Brute? From my experience there are three I would recommend. The OEM, the Dayco XTX, and the EPI Extreem Duty.


x2^^


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

gpinjason said:


> OEM or Dayco XTX


Exactly what he said. The Dayco XTX is the best belt i have seen so far. Just make sure its the XTX. It holds up great to 916 & 960 Outlanders...!


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

only prob is my machine is outdated and aftermarket part dealers dont make alot of parts for it anymore lol. i wish i had the money to upgrade to atleast an older 660 griz but dont. but ill have to look to see if they make a XTX. hl has a dayco but idt its a XTX though


----------

